# Masterbilt Gas smoker rusting out - repair or replace (probably replace)



## Matt E (Mar 29, 2020)

Greetings from Michigan, I need some advice on my Masterbilt Gas smoker which is about 4½ years old.  I have the single door version - don't know the exact model, but it looks /like the MB20050211  on sale today.  I've gotten good results with this smoker, and now that we're under a stay at home order in Michigan I've been looking forward to smoking a bit more often since I won't be going anywhere else.   I put on a Pork shoulder today and as I was getting it set up, I heard the telltale sound sound of  rusted out metal giving way.  The bottom has been rusting our around the burner for the last few years.  The rest of the smoker is still in decent condition, but the bottom is shot.  I could try to get some sheet stainless steel and make a replacement, but it's going to be weeks before I can get out just to get materials let alone start working on it.  Is it worth the cost/effort to try to fix this or should I seek out something new?  If new, what propane smoker will be a little more robust without breaking the bank?


----------



## ChuxPick (Mar 29, 2020)

Matt, if at all possible would you be able to upload some pictures of problem?


----------



## RiversideSm0ker (Mar 29, 2020)

What kind of budget are you looking at? Perhaps you should broaden your options of possible replacements.
G


----------



## smokeymose (Mar 29, 2020)

Hi Matt and welcome to the forum.
I have a MB gasser like yours that I've had for about the same length of time, though all I use it for now is to cold and warm smoke with a mailbox mod and a hotplate. Haven't had gas to it in over 3 years. I haven't noticed any rust, but we don't have the winters you have up there and I have a cover for it. If the bottom is rusted out I'm surprised the burner isn't! If you have the know how and gumption I suppose you could fix it as long as the rest of it is ok.
Maybe you could line the bottom with foil to get you through the shutdown?
Just an idea...


----------



## kmmamm (Mar 29, 2020)

Metals Depot® - Buy Metal Online! Steel, Aluminum, Stainless, Brass
					

Buy Metal Online at Metals Depot - America's Metal Superstore! Largest selection of Steel, Aluminum, Stainless and Brass at Wholesale Prices ... Delivered Anywhere!




					www.metalsdepot.com
				



Not a cheap source, but they deliver to your door.   I occasionally use them when time is critical and I need small quantities of specialty metals.
At the end of the day, it will probably be cheaper to buy a new smoker and scrap the old one.


----------



## Matt E (Mar 29, 2020)

I'll work on some pictures later, I have a pork shoulder going now.  It's really windy here today, so I picked bad timing for cooking as it's been on high heat all day long and top temp has been around 230.  No problem making smoke though, so just taking that low and slow mantra to heart more than usual.  Budget isn't firm, but I'd like to stay <$400.  I've been checking out the Dyna-Glo 36" & 43" models today and they seem promising.  There's also this smoke hollow for $209, which is pretty much what I have now (so I'd expect the same problem a few years down the road without a mod to correct it).  I appreciate the foil suggestion, but I'm a bit more compromised than that.  The burner support is gone on one side and now sagging quite a bit.


----------



## smokeymose (Mar 29, 2020)

You shouldn't have any problems getting something good for <$400. I only paid $299 for my Chargriller "Competition Pro" offset 3 yrs ago and it's doing just fine.
Stay safe until then.


----------



## Matt E (Mar 29, 2020)

Here’s what I am dealing with...


----------



## kmmamm (Mar 29, 2020)

Had to take a look at the Masterbuilt web site to understand exactly  what you are dealing with....seems the easiest, cheapest solution would be to find a low walled stainless steel bowl of similar diameter and height that will fit inside the lip of the original rim.  Cut the rusted material back flush with the existing wall and drop the new bowl into place letting it rest on the existing rim.  Bowls are readily available from restaurant supply houses or any pet/ farm supply store.
good luck


----------



## smokeymose (Mar 30, 2020)

So its not the bottom of the smoker but the chip bowl. If the legs holding it up off the deck are still firm you can do like kmmamm said. Mine gave out after a year or so too. Luckily the welding shop at the company where I used to work made me a new one in their "spare time" ;-)
I actually set a small CI pan on top of that instead of putting chips in the bottom pan.


----------



## dslunceford (Aug 24, 2021)

Resurrecting this thread as the bottom of my smoker has also rusted out...but to a larger degree.

For the moment, I'm going to use one of my four racks as a "replacement" bottom, as I rarely even use more than two racks to cook.

Burner unit itself not too bad, still able to get clean blue flame, and the entire thing sits on its own dedicated concrete, so going to run it until the burner housing rusts away and won't support the burner anymore. I'm not smoking as much as I used to to consider another $300-$400 for new dedicated smoker, especially as I upgraded my Weber propane grill from the Genesis B to the new Genesis II S345 after nearly 20 years of service.


----------



## bill1 (Aug 25, 2021)

You kinda' need a flat steel sheet with a hole in it a little larger than the burner to fill in that gaping hole.  Otherwise your draft just won't be right.  It needs no structural strength--it can be thin enough that you can just cut it with tin snips our of something something larger.  Maybe an old steel cookie sheet, cabinet door, etc?  

Or buy a new one.  It helps the economy (esp the Chinese one) and bright&shiny tends to make a spouse happy.  But there's lots of environmental reasons for making things last.  And if you have kids, it's a good lesson to pass along as well.


----------



## dslunceford (Aug 31, 2021)

bill1 said:


> You kinda' need a flat steel sheet with a hole in it a little larger than the burner to fill in that gaping hole.  Otherwise your draft just won't be right.  It needs no structural strength--it can be thin enough that you can just cut it with tin snips our of something something larger.  Maybe an old steel cookie sheet, cabinet door, etc?



Good point about the draft and performance. Home Depot/Lowe’s sell sheet metal that may work. Yes, could buy new, but would like to avoid the landfill. I also try to fix/DIY a lot of stuff when I can. If it’s too far gone for me to get to working condition, I’m sure there will be someone on Freecycle who will take it ;)


----------



## dslunceford (Sep 1, 2021)

So $20 for two steel panels at Lowe’s. Used wire cutters (because I couldn’t find my tin snips, and didn’t have an angle grinder and didn’t want to drive back out) so it’s very sloppy, but should get me by for the brisket I bought to smoke this weekend.

And I remembered why I’m typically a “right tool for right job” person given I sliced my finger on one of the jagged edges when cutting. Wire cutters and not wearing gloves = dumb x2


----------

